# Desperately looking for a critique and opinions!



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 24, 2012)

Something I've been working on for the last week or so, entitled, "Pianocoustic" (working title only). This song has been kicking my ass over and over again, because I am completely stuck. Any opinions/critiques/ideas would be extremely helpful!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7280263

(Sorry for the re-post - I noticed too many spelling errors in the original and decided to just re-write it and delete the first one) ^^'


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2012)

i think a short, gentle interlude before the song hitting its climax would fit this perfectly. not all sugar coated goodness, just something with a nostalgic mood. this could add depth to the overall piece and build suspension for the listener so not only do they expect a climax, they anticipate it.


----------



## Namba (Jan 24, 2012)

It sounds pretty good. This is just my opinion, but I think a string intro would be cool. Something that fits the melody but isn't too much like the rest of the song, and then maybe have some sort of build up before the piano you have at the beginning. Also, it doesn't hurt to play around with sounds and ambient noises to put in what's currently your intro. Something like a glockenspiel sounding thing that fades in after the first two bars with a bit of reverb piled onto it (am I making sense??)

So yeah, don't give up on this because from what I hear you have a good thing going. It could use a bit more punch, but as a song it's pretty good... definitely makes me wish I still played piano.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 25, 2012)

Honestly, what I'm looking for is more on the end of it. What I have so far, I'm very happy with it, I'm just stuck at the ending there. I want this to be a full song instead of just a two and a half minute piece the way it is. I just don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2012)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> Honestly, what I'm looking for is more on the end of it. What I have so far, I'm very happy with it, I'm just stuck at the ending there. I want this to be a full song instead of just a two and a half minute piece the way it is. I just don't know where to go from here.



that's what i mean, start your interlude at what you've done so far.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 25, 2012)

egregrious said:


> that's what i mean, start your interlude at what you've done so far.



OOOOH, okay, I thought you were talking about the quiet part before the second solo. Especially considering the second solo and the string section do sound like a big climax-y part. lol


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay, so between here and the Ultimate Guitar forums, a calmer/softer, kind of jazzy interlude seems to be the general opinion for what should come next, so I think I'lll try for that! lol 

Much thanks, guys!


----------

